# ACS Minima



## Dazzer

Hi does anyone have one of these machines right now?


----------



## DavecUK

Yes I have one


----------



## Dazzer

Great any think to look out for Dave, should i buy one as they seem really good from what i,ve read!!


----------



## igm45

Dazzer said:


> Great any think to look out for Dave, should i buy one as they seem really good from what i,ve read!!


Dave has done an extensive review.

Take a look here:

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/03/06/acs-minima-final-production-machine/


----------



## Dazzer

Thanks will look


----------



## DavecUK

Dazzer said:


> Great any think to look out for Dave, should i buy one as they seem really good from what i,ve read!!


 I like the Minima, it's very (very) good inside, but the exterior doesn't appeal to all.


----------



## Dazzer

i guess so but i like its looks so win win for me then cheers


----------



## Eyedee

Another happy user here, I'm surprised that no-one has asked for a dedicated ACS or minima forum. On second thoughts is it that nobody needs advice or has anything to moan about.

Ian


----------



## Dazzer

Nothing to moan about! ?


----------



## Rakesh

Another Minima owner here, I love mine, its an absolute workhorse and I haven't had a single issue with it at all yet.


----------



## Dazzer

Cant wait to get one now, think there a few weeks away from stock unless you buy fro coffee italia!!


----------



## Eyedee

Suggest patience here, a purchase from Bella B has massive advantages.

Ian


----------



## Dazzer

Indeed i will cheers.


----------



## ashcroc

BB only list as in stock if it is whereas Coffee Italia list as in stock then inform you 'it's being built to order' once they have your money.


----------



## Wobbit

These are showing in stock at BB now, I'm going to made a trip there soon ?


----------



## Jony

Well be quick they fly off the shelves.


----------



## Dazzer

Yeah in store in a weeks time ordered mine last week ?


----------



## brewd

These are back in stock at BB.

I made the decision to purchase over the weekend, called up this morning to ask a couple of questions before purchase and was told there is no stock but it was due hopefully by the end of the month.

2 hours later I had an email stating that they had arrived


----------



## Jony

Great choice, looks a great machine.


----------



## Dazzer

Hiya

Ordered mine dispatched today so excited to get a new machine! ??


----------



## DavecUK

If you have to adjust brew pressure to 9 bars, don't panic, it's easy and I did a video.


----------



## Dazzer

Thanks Dc i saw that but i think BB have checked this before shipping this morning!

Daz


----------



## nicholasj

I wonder what the teething problems were......now resolved with this latest batch I'm sure.

So tempted to order one!


----------



## nicholasj

Eyedee said:


> Another happy user here, I'm surprised that no-one has asked for a dedicated ACS or minima forum. On second thoughts is it that nobody needs advice or has anything to moan about.
> 
> Ian


 Good point.....I hope this does happen and ACS gets its own space.


----------



## DavecUK

nicholasj said:


> I wonder what the teething problems were......now resolved with this latest batch I'm sure.
> 
> So tempted to order one!


 Understanding was the teething problem.

1. They can't make a case like QM and Lelit who can press em out real nice out from thin steel (0.4-0.5mm), but they can and do use 2.0-2.3mm steel in the case apart from the drip tray cover itself (to give it spring for grip). The cases are simple for smaller hand built production runs and your not paying for a very flashy finish and a basic exterior. If you want to put accessories/replacement handles on you can.

2. It's a machine that's good on the inside and puts price/performance top of the agenda. It's very cheap for what you get. it's also all stainless steel, no painted mild steel frame.

3. It has an unusual shape, which once you use it for a few weeks, totally makes sense.

4. It has a solenoid group, which is fantastic from a maintenance backflushing with cleaner, descaling perspective. Marketing talks about preinfusion chambers in the Lever operated E61 group, but this only helps very slightly with rotary pumped machines. It's not necessary on the Minima with it's pump characteristics

5. It takes some selling and some explaining and competes strongly/exceedes the performance of more expensive machines.

6. It has a Vibration pump, some people like rotary pumps...in the end it makes little difference in the domestic environment

Retailers need to get their head around the machine and customers who want performance at a great price, over looks are the ideal buyers. Plus those who just want a simpler experience.

My V is off the counter for 4 yearly maintenance (must get round to it), but I have been using the only the Minima for months now...It does produce a very good shot indeed.


----------



## nicholasj

Thank you DavecUK.


----------



## DavecUK

nicholasj said:


> Thank you DavecUK.


 No probs, I'd like to see the Minima become popular and start to place a drag on the ever increasing prices of dual boiler machines. Especially as in performance terms you are not really getting any more and sometimes less.


----------



## Alder

Received mine 2 weeks ago as well, and very happy with it so far, it's a beast! Was choosing between Minima/Lelit Mara/Lelit Bianca but pulled the trigger when noticed that BB had restocked the Minima


----------



## nicholasj

Alder said:


> Received mine 2 weeks ago as well, and very happy with it so far, it's a beast! Was choosing between Minima/Lelit Mara/Lelit Bianca but pulled the trigger when noticed that BB had restocked the Minima


 Not the Bianca? But we'll done, mine arrived yesterday! I've ordered beans but they had not arrived so I was destined to wait a few days before pulling my first shot. However after examining the box and packaging I found two packets of fresh beans courtesy of BB! Also mine came with two espresso shot glasses, also courtesy of BB I assume......thank you very much. It was despatched by BB within a hour or so of order!! Impressive indeed!

All a nice welcome.

Now I've followed the set up instructions and started to pull some great shots (it's paired with a new Niche Zero.........which is an absolute game changer (for me).

A few comments and questions.....

The rear cable input should be angled down so as to reduce overall depth of the machine on the work top.

The drip tray cover definitely needs some sort of support near the long angle edge, I'm going to have to improvise here. It just sags with a little weight on top, this has been mentioned somewhere here before.

Mine came adjusted to shy of 8. bar, is this okay, or a tad low?

The pid was already adjusted to manual settings, nice.

But delighted and would be good to hear other Minima newbie comments. Mine now on a timer to heat up for my morning shot!

cheers.


----------



## DavecUK

You could buy a right angle end and put it on cable, 8 bar against a blind filter with the heating elements off?

Interesting comment re the drip tray...


----------



## nicholasj

DavecUK said:


> You could buy a right angle end and put it on cable, 8 bar against a blind filter with the heating elements off?
> 
> Interesting comment re the drip tray...


 Point taken re cable. No, it is 8 bar pulling a shot!? check the drip cover on yours.....not an issue for you I assume . Cheers


----------



## DavecUK

When I set them to 9 bar it's against a static load with heating elements off or disconnected, I never do it against coffee because it's usually lower.

Well it flexes when I press it, but no I never saw it as an issue....what on earth are you putting on it. It's purposely thin so it's springy and will not tend to rattle as it slips on the legs. It's not like thin to save money....the extra cost is minimal for add 0.5mm to it....once exiting stocks are used. Of course, it can't be made such a tight fit cos it won't flex and then could rattle.


----------



## nicholasj

DavecUK said:


> When I set them to 9 bar it's against a static load with heating elements off or disconnected, I never do it against coffee because it's usually lower.
> 
> Well it flexes when I press it, but no I never saw it as an issue....what on earth are you putting on it. It's purposely thin so it's springy and will not tend to rattle as it slips on the legs. It's not like thin to save money....the extra cost is minimal for add 0.5mm to it....once exiting stocks are used. Of course, it can't be made such a tight fit cos it won't flex and then could rattle.


 Thank you. I don't put any real weight on the tray, just the portafilter in a Tupperware. It is a minor point and doesn't detract from a great machine. The other three sides of the tray are rigid, it's just the longer leading edge is not supported or doesn't rest on anything along its length. But I accept this may not then achieve what is intended and could present another issue.........but still.


----------



## nicholasj

DavecUK said:


> When I set them to 9 bar it's against a static load with heating elements off or disconnected, I never do it against coffee because it's usually lower.
> 
> Well it flexes when I press it, but no I never saw it as an issue....what on earth are you putting on it. It's purposely thin so it's springy and will not tend to rattle as it slips on the legs. It's not like thin to save money....the extra cost is minimal for add 0.5mm to it....once exiting stocks are used. Of course, it can't be made such a tight fit cos it won't flex and then could rattle.


 Having pulled quite a few shots now, the pressure get up to a max of 7 bar, every time. Not really knowing much about this, I read in most places that 9 bar is the optimum.

Whilst the shots are excellent I've not got a comparison at the recommended 9 bar.

So just looking (like so many others on here I fully appreciate ?) for guidance on this please.


----------



## Jony

DaveC did a video How to adjust the pressure it's a pretty simple process.


----------



## ashcroc

nicholasj said:


> Having pulled quite a few shots now, the pressure get up to a max of 7 bar, every time. Not really knowing much about this, I read in most places that 9 bar is the optimum.
> Whilst the shots are excellent I've not got a comparison at the recommended 9 bar.
> So just looking (like so many others on here I fully appreciate ) for guidance on this please.


There was a thread quite recently where people were raving about 6 bar shots so it's all personal preference.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

nicholasj said:


> Having pulled quite a few shots now, the pressure get up to a max of 7 bar, every time. Not really knowing much about this, I read in most places that 9 bar is the optimum.
> 
> Whilst the shots are excellent I've not got a comparison at the recommended 9 bar.
> 
> So just looking (like so many others on here I fully appreciate ) for guidance on this please.


Try it. Experiment and see what suits you. The important thing is to change one variable at the time. Keep the coffee the same, dose the same and then experiment with the change in pressure. Adjust grind accordingly as you may find you'll need to grind finer or coarser.

I personally prefer the good old 9bar over the 6bar for the equipment I had (Pro 700 + Kinu M68).

IMMV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsen

Bought Minima 6 months ago. Never had any issue. Mine came adjusted to 9bar. Works great.


----------



## nicholasj

arsen said:


> Bought Minima 6 months ago. Never had any issue. Mine came adjusted to 9bar. Works great.


 Yes, a great machine. Very happy with it.....combined with my Niche Zero! 
Excellent setup!


----------



## Mircea

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum. I've written on another thread also but perhaps I have a better chance on this one.

I came across the ACS Minima only a few days ago. After reading and seeing DaveC's reviews I'm sold on it.

I saw that there were some great deals on it a while ago. At the moment it can be got for a obout £1100 or almost €1400

I'd prefer not to pay so much. Are there still any good deals out there?

I live in Bray, Ireland.


----------



## Rob1

Mircea said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this forum. I've written on another thread also but perhaps I have a better chance on this one.
> 
> I came across the ACS Minima only a few days ago. After reading and seeing DaveC's reviews I'm sold on it.
> 
> I saw that there were some great deals on it a while ago. At the moment it can be got for a obout £1100 or almost €1400
> 
> I'd prefer not to pay so much. Are there still any good deals out there?
> 
> I live in Bray, Ireland.


 What good deals are you talking about? The beta machines?

£1100 is not much more than I paid for a beta from memory and you'll get the latest spec and support from a retailer. If you're comfortable with a parts only warranty you might be able to buy one direct from the manufacturer but I don't know... and I don't even know if the factory is currently producing due to the virus and lockdown.


----------



## John Yossarian

The Minima is an excellent machine.

The chances are they might still be in production as the factory is in Southern Italy, but do not quote me on that. As Rob said, £1100 is a decent price for this type of machine, it is a dual boiler machine with stainless steel boilers after all.


----------



## allikat

Now I'm wondering if there's a minima version with the lever to control it. My ideal machine would have the solenoid control, but still have a "fake" lever to control it instead of just a switch. I just want the tactile feel of the lever but the advantages of the solenoid control.


----------



## Mircea

Thank you guys for quick replies.

Yes Rob1, I think that the good deals I was referring to, might have been on Beta machines.

I got an answer from Bella Barista in UK, and if I remember the price correctly it was £1100. I presume it'll post it to Ireland.

Anyhow I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mircea

I'm having difficulty in finding a Minima.

Anyone familiar with the Crem One machines? Not the very top of the range as they seem very technical.
Something like the Crem One Dual Boiler PID WT/WC?

Cheers


----------



## DavecUK

Rob1 said:


> What good deals are you talking about? The beta machines?
> 
> £1100 is not much more than I paid for a beta from memory and you'll get the latest spec and support from a retailer. If you're comfortable with a parts only warranty you might be able to buy one direct from the manufacturer but I don't know... and I don't even know if the factory is currently producing due to the virus and lockdown.


 The Beta was £860 delivered Rob. 

I also see Bella Barista are out of stock now.


----------



## Mircea

Tks Dave,

I did read your review on the Crem One machine and the Minima.
Would the Crem One Dual Boiler PID WT/WC (the second high priced they have) be similar but not so sophisticated electronically, as the 2B R-LFPP?
Fancy electronics don't agree with me...

Which machine would you recommend, as you reviewed both, Minima and the Crem One? I think you reviewed the top 2B R-LFPP Dual so it wouldn't be comparing like with like, but the Crem One Dual Boiler PID WT/WC would be closer in price to the Minima and my price range.
At the moment neither seem to be available so if I have to wait I might as well get the right one.


----------



## DavecUK

Mircea said:


> Tks Dave,
> 
> I did read your review on the Crem One machine and the Minima.
> Would the Crem One Dual Boiler PID WT/WC (the second high priced they have) be similar but not so sophisticated electronically, as the 2B R-LFPP?
> Fancy electronics don't agree with me...
> 
> Which machine would you recommend, as you reviewed both, Minima and the Crem One? I think you reviewed the top 2B R-LFPP Dual so it wouldn't be comparing like with like, but the Crem One Dual Boiler PID WT/WC would be closer in price to the Minima and my price range.
> At the moment neither seem to be available so if I have to wait I might as well get the right one.


 I only reviewed the top model so I don't really know. I think you may have to go off specifications. I have 8 or 9 machines and like them all, so whatever you choose you won't go far wrong. The Minima is almost certainly the best bang for the buck of any machine...if you are fine with the exterior. It performs extremely well....and the group does require minimal maintenance, just backflush with cleaner once every few weeks, or once per week if you want.

The MaraX gives you another great machine if you want relative simplicity and more traditional looks.

Or the MaraS if you want to make a saving and don't mind flushing...I think BB have a few of those knocking about and changing the googly eyed knobs isn't too hard if you decide you can't live with them. Or stock on some of those eyes they use on plush toys. Plenty of people on here making wood kits, or you can buy commercial ones.


----------



## Mircea

Tks Dave

Much appreciate your advise. I'll certainly follow your suggestions. I probably wouldn't have considered the Minima, only for your great review of it. I don't mind the looks of it at all.

I must say that I also like the looks of the Crem One and your review of it is also very positive. Grant it, it is the higher spec machine. Is it Swedish?

I have tried to get the Minima but no luck so far. The Irish site, coffeeitalia, appears to have it in stock but I can't get in touch with them to confirm.


----------



## Rob1

Mircea said:


> Is it Swedish?
> 
> .


 Spanish.


----------



## Stanic

did Crem buy Expobar brand?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Stanic said:


> did Crem buy Expobar brand?


 I think it was just a rebrand. I am not 100% though.


----------



## DavecUK

Expibar bought by Crem, then all bought by a large USA Corp called Wellbilt.


----------



## Mircea

*

*

With the risk of annoying you guys, since I am at the stage of finding the best machine at the right price I see this one, Expobar Brewtus IV Leva Multiboiler Volumetric Pump, on the Irish coffeeitalia reduced from €2530 to €1649.

I want the two boilers, E61 group, PID, etc. This model says that it has a volumetric pump.

What is a volumetric pump different than vibration or rotary, and is this machine worth considering as against the Minima? Or am I wasting my time, and yours?

I'm going to spend enough so I might as well get it right first time. I'm going to be stuck with this machine for a good while, hopefully.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mircea said:


> With the risk of annoying you guys, since I am at the stage of finding the best machine at the right price I see this one, Expobar Brewtus IV Leva Multiboiler Volumetric Pump, on the Irish coffeeitalia reduced from €2530 to €1649.
> I want the two boilers, E61 group, PID, etc. This model says that it has a volumetric pump.
> What is a volumetric pump different than vibration or rotary, and is this machine worth considering as against the Minima? Or am I wasting my time, and yours?
> I'm going to spend enough so I might as well get it right first time. I'm going to be stuck with this machine for a good while, hopefully.


As DavecUK said before, he Brewtus design is antiquated to modern standards and it wasn't a great design even back then.

CoffeeItalia.... I leave you to do you own research about their customer care...

As per volumetric pump, the only thing that it comes to mind is that it dispenses a pre-set amount of brew water instead of you exclusively manually controlling it


----------



## Rob1

Don't bother


----------



## Jony

People on here have said what machine on numerous occasions. You just keep bringing up others. Take the information and let it sink in or get a Sage 😎


----------



## Stanic

Mircea said:


> *
> What is a volumetric pump different than vibration or rotary, and is this machine worth considering as against the Minima?
> *


 It can be rotary or vibration, volumetric means there is a device measuring the flow (usually some rotating wheel with a counter of rotations, so approximation of volume) and you can set the desired volume for each button.

As described there: volumetric motor pump - sounds weird and the picture shows a machine with a traditional e61 group with levette which is usually operated manually, so I don't know what they mean by that

It is not.


----------



## Rob1

I wouldn't buy anything from a website that spouts such bollocks.



> *FACTS*
> 
> 
> 
> One brewing group
> 
> 
> Automatic or manual water filling <------- *Plumbed in or tank fed.*
> 
> 
> Integrated water pump <------ *Good to know you don't have to buy and fit one separately. *
> 
> 
> Pre-infusion chamber
> 
> 
> Hot water dispenser
> 
> 
> One steam pipe for milk frothing
> 
> 
> Brewing boiler capacity 1.5 litres
> 
> 
> *FEATURES*
> 
> 
> 
> Volumetric motor pump <----- *Vibe pump. No volumetric control. EDIT: Actually this could be referring to a rotary pump.*
> 
> 
> Connection to water mains <----- *Or not.....if it's tank fed. Already listed.*
> 
> 
> Copper boiler with heat exchanger per group and pressure relief valve professional style <------ *BWHAHAA!*
> 
> 
> Group head with direct pre-infusion chamber (pulser & control) <------ *???? Pre-infusion chamber already listed. Pulser & control means nothing.*
> 
> 
> One steam arm and one hot water tap, professional < ---- *Glad they aren't amateurs.*
> 
> 
> Auto-fill water boiler <------ *Don't remember that. Doesn't matter really. *
> 
> 
> Heating element and water pump low water level auto cut-off <------ *In the middle of a shot.*
> 
> 
> Water softener incorporated < ------ *Throw it away.*
> 
> 
> Group heads EB-61 with lever, made of bronze of the highest quality
> 
> 
> Dual boiler system: one for steam, hot water and to pre-heat the water entering the boiler and one for the extraction of coffee (via the group head)
> 
> 
> Maximum precision temperature control using PID technology
> 
> 
> The steam arm is heat insulated <------- *And presumably cold insulated. It's insulated. Just insulated.*
> 
> 
> Two pressure gauges: one for reading steam boiler pressure and one for pump pressure
> 
> 
> Insulated boilers to help reducing heat loss
> 
> 
> *Thermosyphon proned to stall by design.*
> 
> 
> *STANDARD ACCESSORIES*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 double filter handle
> 
> 
> 1 single filter basket <----- *Good to know you get a crappy single filter basket with your double "filter handle".*
> 
> 
> 1 tamper <---- *1 ill fitting piece of plastic that vaguely resembles a tamper.*
> 
> 
> 1 coffee doser spoon <------ *A gift for the landfill. *
> 
> 
> 1 cleaning membrane <----- *Rubber blanking disk.*


 There, fixed it.


----------



## DavecUK

It's why I was so please Crem finally came up with new machine designs.....it's taken them a long time. Isomac are the same stuck in the dark ages as are a few other manufacturers I saw at Host 2019. Very sad, they just don't seem to understand why they are not selling machines into the prosumer market...or perhaps don't care too much?


----------



## Mircea

Hi guys,

I much appreciate all your input.

It appears that I am not taking in your remarks but I do. I was, and still am, frustrated because I can't get the Minima so I started looking at possible options.

I even contacted a company in Italy called Elcor, which I am not sure exactly who they are, possibly the main distributors in Italy or something like that.

I don't know if they'd be able to help me but I keep trying.

What about Crem?

Once again, I appreciate all your comments.

Mircea


----------



## Rob1

Elcor are ACS.

What about Crem what?


----------



## Stanic

DavecUK said:


> Very sad, they just don't seem to understand why they are not selling machines into the prosumer market...


 what surprises me, being on reddit for espresso, is the amount of rocket hx machines being bought..like almost half of the posts there..they must have huge marketing


----------



## DavecUK

Stanic said:


> what surprises me, being on reddit for espresso, is the amount of rocket hx machines being bought..like almost half of the posts there..they must have huge marketing


 It's almost a cult following


----------



## Rob1

Some men just love talking about their rockets. Cleaning their rockets. Using their rockets. Maintaining and lubricating their rockets. Telling other people about their rockets. "My rocket is a thing of beauty" they say as they send unsolicited pictures of their rockets to strangers over the internet. Their rockets are the first thing they think of using when they wake up in the morning.

🚀


----------



## Mircea

I would have ordered the Minima if it was available anywhere. Coffeeitalia is the only site which seems to have it but they haven't answered yet.

I would be reluctant to buy from them anyway. I did before and the after service is, well, what after service!?

I didn't mean to bother you guys.

I did take Dave's advice on board and I would like to order the Minima but I can't get it. It is the frustration that makes me look for alternatives.


----------



## catpuccino

Stanic said:


> what surprises me, being on reddit for espresso, is the amount of rocket hx machines being bought..like almost half of the posts there..they must have huge marketing


 Nobody on r/espresso knows what HX is, but they all own one. It's a curious phenomenon.


----------



## Mircea

If I'm not mistaken Dave mentioned something about Crem having come up with new machine designs.

In a previous post I asked if anyone knew about the Crem machines. Dave did a review on their top one. Nice machine but pricy.


----------



## DavecUK

Mircea said:


> If I'm not mistaken Dave mentioned something about Crem having come up with new machine designs.
> 
> In a previous post I asked if anyone knew about the Crem machines. Dave did a review on their top one. Nice machine but pricy.


 It's not cheap....Minima is probably the best bang for your buck....why don't you ask BB, perhaps they will get more in? The other stonking Value is the MaraX, or was until someones idle musings about when will it go back to the normal price from it's launch price.

Don't jump on something just because you can't wait, you will have the machine a long time (potentially decades), so get what you want


----------



## Stanic

Mircea said:


> I didn't mean to bother you guys.


 You're not bothering anyone


----------



## John Yossarian

Mircea said:


> If I'm not mistaken Dave mentioned something about Crem having come up with new machine designs.
> 
> In a previous post I asked if anyone knew about the Crem machines. Dave did a review on their top one. Nice machine but pricy.


 Mircea,

I have been reading this thread and as an owner of one ACS machine would highly recommend going for the Minima (I know that this states the obvious) even though you might have to wait. I totally understand the urge to go out and buy a machine but it will be very re-warding once it (Minima) lands at your porch and you can pull your first shot.

As Dave said, BB can have some information. ACS are based in the Southern Italy, not far from Naples and the quarantine might have not been that drastic for them. You never know.

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Mircea

Tks John.

I may have no option but wait. I did ask BB about it but they said that they don't know when they'll get more in.

They said that prior to the lockdown they weren't selling any Minimas but since the restrictions, they flew out.


----------



## DavecUK

Mircea said:


> Tks John.
> 
> I may have no option but wait. I did ask BB about it but they said that they don't know when they'll get more in.
> 
> They said that prior to the lockdown they weren't selling any Minimas but since the restrictions, they flew out.


 Almost tempted to sell you mine....


----------



## John Yossarian

DavecUK said:


> Almost tempted to sell you mine....


 Sounds (almost) as an offer 😊


----------



## DavecUK

John Yossarian said:


> Sounds (almost) as an offer 😊


 Well I'd like a white one but I think if another coffee machine comes into this house (without balancing the books) my wife will leave. In fact I don't really need a white one....I need to cull my collection, so I've been told. 

I also need for my 2 pinball machines to arrive as soon as lockdown permits. That should keep me even more busy.


----------



## John Yossarian

DavecUK said:


> Well I'd like a white one but I think if another coffee machine comes into this house (without balancing the books) my wife will leave. In fact I don't really need a white one....I need to cull my collection, so I've been told.
> 
> I also need for my 2 pinball machines to arrive as soon as lockdown permits. That should keep me even more busy.





DavecUK said:


> Almost tempted to sell you mine....


 @Mircea Food for thought


----------



## Jony

White ones are cool in all the range😎


----------



## Rob1

Just buy the white panels and rebuild the machine. "it's not a new machine, it's just got new clothes".


----------



## Mircea

Almost tempted to accept the offer!!! Will you post to Ireland?


----------



## DavecUK

Was almost tempted to post to Ireland.


----------



## Jony

You tease🤪


----------



## Mircea

I really thought that you were willing to part with your Minima.

I'm still hopeful Dave.


----------



## DavecUK

I have 9 machines and I can't bear to sell any of them, eventually I suppose I must... eventually. I've only ever sold 2 machines, an unused QM Verona to a mate (sold for the factory direct price I paid) and an R58 I sold to hotmetal 6 or more years ago. I have a machine collecting problem....


----------



## Inspector

We all have these type of problems Dave. Some of us just a little more 😂



DavecUK said:


> I have 9 machines and I can't bear to sell any of them, eventually I suppose I must... eventually. I've only ever sold 2 machines, an unused QM Verona to a mate (sold for the factory direct price I paid) and an R58 I sold to hotmetal 6 or more years ago. I have a machine collecting problem....


----------



## DavecUK

I just love them all, each one is special in a different way. I think of the Minima as simple analog, walk up and shoot., thru to Crem One 2B LFPP with currently 4 different methods of doing a shot and perhaps one day 5. Or the precision and component quality of the V. The teenage bravado and youthful enthusiasm and Ideas of Lelit or the germanic prcesion and solidity of ECM or Profitec.


----------



## Rob1

I feel like you're about to burst into song.


----------



## Mircea

Hi guys,

I may have got myself a Minima from Paolo, at Elcor. You probably now him as I think I saw some exchanges on the forum.

Let's see how goes.


----------



## Stanic

Rob1 said:


> I feel like you're about to burst into song.


----------



## John Yossarian

Mircea said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I may have got myself a Minima from Paolo, at Elcor. You probably now him as I think I saw some exchanges on the forum.
> 
> Let's see how goes.


 You will be sorted out. In a good way 🙂


----------



## Mircea

Glad to hear.

Maybe some good will come from these hard times.


----------



## FrancoCHILE

DavecUK said:


> If you have to adjust brew pressure to 9 bars, don't panic, it's easy and I did a video.


 hi, new here can you send the video link?


----------



## cuprajake




----------



## dutchy101

After doing a little bit of looking around I think the Minima will be the machine for me when I decide to upgrade. I am currently toying with the idea of ordering the Solo grinder as my first upgrade (from the SGP), but just working on my strategy to break the news to my wife.

Upon reading this thread, I can see @DavecUK has clearly nailed this one. 9 machines? 9? and all there together at the same time? Some cajones on you fella. Cap doffed


----------

